# IVF for Vaginismus



## Ciara85 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi everyone  

I've just joined and thought I'd say hello & share my story.

Hubby and I have been trying to conceive for about a year and a half. I suffer from vaginismus and find it very difficult to have sex.  I also have a fibroid pressing on my womb. As a result of my condition, doctors have found it extremely difficult to find out if I have any underlying fertility issues or indeed if the fibroid is affecting things also.

Our consultant has suggested IUI or IVF as treatment options and we have been told we need to make a decision on which treatment before our next appointment (we have no date for this yet). He has suggested IVF might be the better option even though it is more invasive.

I'm hoping to get some advice / support from other people with vaginismus who have been through this type of treatment as I'm already quite worried about egg collection and transfer!  

Looking forward to hearing from you! Thanks in advance


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Ciara

Sorry to hear about your difficulties. I don't suffer from vaginismus, but do find transfers painful due to my endometriosis. However, during IVF egg collection you are sedated and don't feel a thing - it's like being under general anaesthetic. Likewise, most clinics offer sedation for IVF transfer for people who find them difficult and/or painful - I had sedation for my last transfer which was a bfp.

Best of luck with your treatment


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome Ciara 

I agree with Miss Sunshine, egg collection is (usually) under deep sedation so shouldn’t be an issue: some places use gas and air and painkillers to do it, but they are few and far between these days it seems, most places seem to do deep sedation. 

For transfer I used diazepam and painkillers due to endometriosis making it painful, but like Miss S said most places can offer sedation if you need it. 

Good luck with your next appointment xxx


----------



## Ciara85 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks ladies  

That's really reassuring to hear.  We've been told the waiting list for both IUI and IVF here in Belfast is 9-12 months so even after we make our decision we'll have a while to wait.

In the meantime looking forward to getting to making some friends to share the journey with xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you have a long wait. If you are going to Belfast GCRM there is a chat thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347554.msg7413074#new

Good luck xxx


----------

